# Snail Shells In Fish Tank



## JAMESC1 (Sep 15, 2010)

I Have Many Many Little Snail Shells In My 55 Gallon Freshwater Tank. It Seems To Be Affecting My Ph. Its Between 7.6 And 8.0 How Do I Get Them Out? And Will My Ph Lower After They Are Gone?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

JAMESC1 said:


> I Have Many Many Little Snail Shells In My 55 Gallon Freshwater Tank. It Seems To Be Affecting My Ph. Its Between 7.6 And 8.0 How Do I Get Them Out? And Will My Ph Lower After They Are Gone?


You can just pick them out but pH will not lower after they are gone.

PH raises as carbon dioxide lowers. So if you have plants consuming carbon dioxide the pH will be that high or higher. Plus my specualtion is you also got the snails from plants.

I would not worry about the pH if the tank is planted. After all removing carbon dioxide can hardly be harmfull to the fish.

my .02


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yep..shells not affecting your pH.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

you can vacuum the gravel


----------



## Inga (Aug 31, 2010)

I agree with what the others have said already but if they are really bothering you and they are small enough, you can suck them out with a Turkey Baster. Snails can be a very good thing in an aquarium though, they eat up a lot of algae and decayed plant material. Think about it before you make a decision.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*I hate snails and I kill them everyday *td makes my tank ugly*


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What's wrong with a ph of 7.6-8?


----------



## brimac40 (Jan 11, 2010)

NursePlaty said:


> *I hate snails and I kill them everyday *td makes my tank ugly*



Agreed ! Some slipped past me on one of my new plants (didn't rinse it off well enough) and I have been on a snail killing mission ever since . I have nothing against them in someone else's tanks , I just don't want them in mine .


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

NursePlaty said:


> *I hate snails and I kill them everyday *td makes my tank ugly*


+1


----------

